# Zooey is 12!



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hard to believe how fast the time flies by. While I'm not on the forum much at all anymore, I have fond memories of when I first joined after I adopted Zooey from a shelter. Old age has been very good to her in that she is so much more content now--no separation anxiety or reactivity, both of which plagued her (and me) when she was young. She is sweet as can be and always keeps her poodle siblings in line.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet Zooey!
Hope you enjoyed your special day! :Flowers 2:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you, Kathleen! She had an awesome day with canned food and a nice stroll 'n sniff :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday sweet girl! SM misses you & your mom!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you, Sandi! Hope all is well with you and your cuties


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Happy Birthday sweet little one!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Little Princess. Wow 12.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Zooey! You look beautiful at 12 years old!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday Zooey!!!!!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Happy 12th Birthday Zoey. She is so fortunate to have found such a wonderful forever home where she can thrive into her "old age". The photos are so precious. :heart:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Happy birthday beautiful!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you SO much for your thoughtful wishes, Bridget, Walter, Sherry, Pat, Paulann, and Patricia! :wub: Zooey feels the love!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Zooey is 12*

Happy birthday Zooey. :innocent: She still looks like a puppy.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you, Mare


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Zooey! You are a sweet little couch princess.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you, Brenda :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Elisabeth - what a joy to see your post. I don't get on here as much at all anymore either so it was wonderful to see your name and Zooey's pop up. A big Happy Birthday to your beautiful girl. :wub::wub: Glad she's mellowed. I've been doing rescue for AMAR for nearly 5 years now and the more dogs I get in who are 7 and over the more I love them. Just the sweetest souls and easy. And most people look at them and think they're puppies! Sending lots of :grouphug:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you so much, Sue!! Great to "see" you too :wub: And thank you for all you do for AMAR!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Take care


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Congratulations, Zoey! Picture perfect!

Lainie and Whispy (another rescue)


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy and I want to wish Zooey a very Happy Belated 12th Birthday!! She really looks fantastic for being 12 years old!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Happinesstogo said:


> Congratulations, Zoey! Picture perfect!
> 
> Lainie and Whispy (another rescue)


Thank you, Lainie and Whispy :wub: 



Snuggle's Mom said:


> Chrissy and I want to wish Zooey a very Happy Belated 12th Birthday!! She really looks fantastic for being 12 years old!!


Thank you, Snuggles Mom and Chrissy! She's definitely slowing down, but she gets that puppy spirit every now and then


----------

